# Recurve bow for female beginner



## dgposton (Oct 12, 2006)

I am interested in purchasing a decent quality recurve bow for my wife (around $200-250). She is 5'2" tall, small-framed, and draws around 25". She can comfortably pull no more than 20 lbs at her draw length (perhaps less). I have been looking at the Martin X-200 as a traditional bow for her. Any suggestions? This is for target/recreational shooting. I prefer not to get too complicated with a FITA bow (stabilizers, plunger cushion, all that)--just barebow/instinctive shooting (off the shelf). 

Please post comments/suggestions with regards to bow type, length, factors to consider such as arrows she will need, etc.

thanks much!

David


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

dg -

Other than the Qunins, my first stop would be eBay. Look for older or "vintage" Damon Howatts, Pearsons, Wings, any of the major manifacturers target bow. The lighter weights usually go for less than the "HE-MAN" weihghts. Look for bows in #25 range if you want something around #20 @ 25". For comfort, I'd still stay in the 66" range, but she could probably get away with a 62".

Standard suggestion, forget the shelf. With those weights she'll need as much help as she can get, and a $3 stick on rest ain't complicated. I always start new shooters off with 1716s. They'll be a little stiff, but can be tuned well enough to start with and are tough enough for beginners. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

At a 20# draw weight and shooting off the shelf, you're pretty much limited to a Martin X-200 in stock bows. Lots of bowyers will build you a 20# bow, but now you're talking customs that will cost a lot more than your targeted price. The X-200 is a fine bow for the money. In arrows I'd go for Easton Platinum Plus in 1416 cut to 25" with one piece bullet points and 4" feathers. It's a combination we use for lots of beginners at the club. You could go with longer, stiffer arrows, but then you'd have more weight to contend with and at 20# she'll need all the speed she can wring out of that little bow.


----------



## dgposton (Oct 12, 2006)

Viper1 said:


> dg -
> 
> Standard suggestion, forget the shelf. With those weights she'll need as much help as she can get, and a $3 stick on rest ain't complicated. I always start new shooters off with 1716s. They'll be a little stiff, but can be tuned well enough to start with and are tough enough for beginners.
> 
> Viper1 out.


Will an elevated rest give her more arrow speed than she could get shooting off the shelf? With regards to arrows, I was thinking really light carbon arrows--any suggestions there?

We went to the local archery shop yesterday and tried out the Polaris take-down target bow by Samick/Chiron:

http://www.tradtalk.com/ckshop.php?...ww.tradtalk.com/ckshop.php?page=1&category=20

There's also a review of the bow here:

http://tradtalk.com/index.php?ind=news&op=news_show_single&ide=18

What do you guys think? She seemed to enjoy the bow and it fit her well, although the shop only offered 48" AMO length and 18# draw weight (way too short and little on the light side).


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Although you may prefer to stay away fro m a FITA set up, if there is any possibility of that occuring you might just want to start out going to something like a KAP bow. They are made by Win & Win, and are the lower price ranged bow, but still have ILF limb fittings, so you can upgrade limbs or upgrade risers and keep the limbs etc.

Just a thought.

We have a few Internature bows, they're pretty nice, use internature's limbs only, its similar to the polaris, I'd agree about getting the simple stick on arrow rest, and possibly even the 9$ metal arm one, just because it will shoot better for her.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

There's also the Chek-Mate Falcon (60") or, if you prefer a longer bow, the King's Pawn (64"). The Falcon was originally called the J.O.P. for "Junior Olympic Program", which is what that bow was originally designed for.

I've heard a lot of mixed reviews on the Samick bows, at least the cheaper ones. My personal experience with them is not positive. If you go that route, be sure to check it out really good before you buy it. 

Chad


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

My experience with Samick is just the opposite of Chad's. We have about 40 Samick (Internature) bows at the club for the children's programs and they take a lot of abuse and hold up well. However, they don't have a radiused shelf and are set up with stick-on rests. And if you need another endorsement, just look at all the Gold Medal winners at the Athens Olympics; they were all shooting Samicks (granted top end Olympic bows.) Finally the NADA (National Alliance for Development of Archery), who conducts the NAA/NFAA training programs, markets only Samick recurves for their beginners' programs. As far as carbon arrows go, the weakest you'll be able to find are probably Easton Redlines 1000 which at 1.00" deflection are still too stiff compared to 1416s at 1.68" deflection.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Just so I don't give the wrong impression........

I have heard a lot of good things about the Samick bows, I just haven't experienced it. The longbow I saw was hopelessly out of tiller, and the td recurve had a bracket screwed on crooked that was making the limb twist--it wasn't feasably repairable either. The longbow was a few years ago, but the recurve was last year. I know it's possible for any bowyer/company to let one slip out, but I've talked to others that have had similar experiences. Check it out before you get it, shouldn't have anything to worry about. With the only two I've seen being pretty much useless, I'm gunshy.

Chad


----------



## camoqueen (Sep 18, 2006)

*Bear*

Fred Bear has three or four great kids/youth bows that are very inexpensive that would probably work great for her. When you order them you can get different draw weights. Most come with 20-25" draw lengths too. I love my Bear recurve. Try getting on www.kustomkingarchery.com.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

dg -

The rest (most rests) will give a little extra oomph, by virture on reduced arrow to bow contact. They should also make tuning simplier and the better the rig is tuned (once she knows how to shoot) will also increase the bows performance.

Sorry, but except for "kiddie Karbons" , I don't know of any that will work on bows that light - but don't go by me here, I'm not a fan or carbon arrows and don't really follow who's making what.

As for the bows, you've got some pretty good suggestions already. Personally, I'd use the x-200 as a last resort. I had the "pleasure" of shooting another one over the weekend - still don't like them ...  

Viper1 out.


----------



## captaincaveman (Sep 27, 2005)

My wife has finally shown an interest in shooting, and eventually hunting:whoo: . After the season is over I'm going to get a black bear or proline riser and fit it with some oly limbs for her. As she moves up in weight, it will be alot cheaper and easier swapping out limbs on a riser she is already comfortable with than switching to a completely different bow. Also she wants to eventually hunt. I like wood bows, but I also understand their limits. I pull 80+ pounds at 29.5", and I have never had penetration issues. She draws 26" max, and 40# is the minimum for hunting. At 26" limb efficiancy becomes an issue because of the short powerstroke, and carbon-foam oly limbs are just more efficient. Plus if she doesn't stick with it I can grab a set of heavier limbs and have another bow I will shoot instead of a 25 pounder I will never use again. The riser and limbs will probably cost me around $175.00

Josh


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Josh, that's an excellent suggestion. I don't know why I didn't think of it, since I've got a Bob Gordon Warf of my own.


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

If you go with a quinn, you can upgrade limbs as she gets stronger or if she decides she doesn't like archery after all you can put a set on for you or easily sell the set-up for most of what you have in it. Plus if you buy it new, you get the warranty and the Quinn's are good people from all accounts.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

If your wife is 5'2" with a 25" draw length, why bother with the Martin X-200? Why not go with the Martin Rebel recurve instead? Unless I am mistaken, the Martin Rebel is either 50" or 52" AMO length and comes with a standard stabilizer bushing. And unless I am mistaken, the Rebel is usually cheaper than the X-200...and also typically gets better reviews than the X-200 as well:wink:


----------



## dgposton (Oct 12, 2006)

*OK, if not the X-200, which bow?*



alanraw said:


> If your wife is 5'2" with a 25" draw length, why bother with the Martin X-200? Why not go with the Martin Rebel recurve instead? Unless I am mistaken, the Martin Rebel is either 50" or 52" AMO length and comes with a standard stabilizer bushing. And unless I am mistaken, the Rebel is usually cheaper than the X-200...and also typically gets better reviews than the X-200 as well:wink:


Yeah, I considered the Rebel, but given its short AMO length, I have concerns about smoothness of draw and forgiveness/accuracy. I have personally drawn the Rebel and it seems to stack. By the way, I have heard very good things about the X-200. I am currently leaning away from the X-200 for a couple of reasons, one of which is that the grip might be too large for her hands. The main reason why I originally picked the X-200 is that I am familiar with the Martin traditional line of bows and like the way they look (they exude traditional archery) and heard good things about their performance.

I am currently considering the following options (besides the X-200):
1. Samick / Chiron Polaris 62" AMO
2. PSE Optima 62" AMO 
3. Quinn Comet?

Keep the comments coming, guys, I'd particularly like to know more about the Optima and Quinn models. By the way, I looked at Quinn's website and they are located in Houston, Texas, where I reside. Would it be possible to see these bows in person, do you think?

Thanks,
David


----------



## petew (Nov 14, 2004)

There are some good prices on Ladies/kids falcon bows at
http://git-r-donearchery.com/ inthe weight range you want.


----------



## PineLander (Oct 28, 2003)

The Quinn Comet would be the most versatile bow on your list in my opinion.

There is an archery shop in Houston called Sure Shot Archery. Ed Vargas carries some of the Quinn bows in stock and he is a certified archery instructor as well. He has a JOAD program there, so the odds of him having a bow similar to what you're looking for is good. If you can't get your hands on one to try out, let me know. I have a Comet riser with 2 sets of limbs that we use for our summer Kids Camp. I believe they are 20# and 30# @ 28", and 56" and 60" lengths. I would be happy to send them to you for your wife to try out for awhile.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Say It Ain`t So*

I`M going to faint ,VIPER I agree with you , poster go to ebay just bought 2 ben pearsons in the 25 lb range for our club for 32 dollars each and there sweet to shoot, and then the person can either give it away at that price , or hand it down.. then if the person really likes it , let them step up in weight and quality to the bow they like , not what everybody else says to buy.... Also there are no carbons even in the kids special 30 to 40 lb range that fly really well out of a 30 lb bow, tried lots for my kids, sorry just don`t work, buy aluminum....:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman86 (Sep 9, 2006)

*x-200*

the x-200 is a fine bow i work in an archery shop and know first hand. it is also9 hand made as are all martin traditionals, verry good choice for a beginner


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

David, if the PSA Optima is a serious consideration for you, I think you'd be better served by looking at the KAP Evolution II. For just about the same money you get a bow that is adjustable for weight and tiller and accepts ILF limbs. Both bows require shooting off an elevated rest. The Comet is non-adjustable for weight and tiller and only accepts Comet limbs, but is about $40 less expensive than the Evolution.


----------

